# Parlare sottovoce ma con tono rabbioso



## Dulcinea

Ciao, non riesco a trovare un verbo adatto a descrivere questa azione, ovvero parlare sottovoce ma con tono rabbioso, come due persone che litigano ma cercano di non farsi sentire. Avevo pensato a "sibilare":

"Ti ho detto che non lo so!" sibilò Maria. 


Ma non mi convince. Se non esiste un verbo adatto, ovviamente troverò un giro di parole, ma prima voglio appurarlo.

Spero di non aver infranto nessuna regola del forum postando questa domanda.

Grazie mille per i suggerimenti che vorrete darmi.


----------



## belnita

ciao Dulcinea, 
a mio modestissimo parere qui il verbo sibilare non glielo vedo granché bene. 
 Diversi dizionari pongono l'accento sul significato di :Emettere sibili, emettere suoni acuti simili a fischi. 


Guarda cosa si dice sul sito della treccani:
*sibilare* v. intr. [dal lat. sibilare, der. di sibĭlus «sibilo»] (io sìbilo, ecc.; aus. avere).  – Emettere, produrre un sibilo, riferito soprattutto a serpenti, a  frecce e proiettili, a uno scudiscio, al vento, al fuoco che arde con  fiamma alta. In usi fig., poet., mormorare sommessamente, come un soffio  appena avvertibile.

Sibilare quindi fa riferimento ad un sussurrio leggero. 
Non so se esiste un verbo specifico, io ti suggerirei "*bisbigliare rabbiosamente":
*"Ti ho detto che non lo so!" bisbigliò rabiosamente Maria. Altra ipotesi, *"**sussurrare rabbiosamente*", ma mi piace meno. Se mi viene altro in mente ti farà sapere, ma sono certa che qualcun'altro potrà darti qualche suggerimento più utile. 
Ciao


----------



## Blackman

Non viene un termine unico nemmeno a me, dubito che, data la natura ossimorica del _gridare silenziosamente,  _ne esista uno.


----------



## Anja.Ann

Ciao Dulcinea  

"Ti ho detto che non lo so!" - sibilò stizzita Maria

potrebbe andare?


----------



## Necsus

Credo che dovrai inevitabilmente ricorrere a una locuzione. In genere quando si dice qualcosa a basso volume ma 'spingendo' la voce (per rabbia o altro motivo) si usa 'soffocato', nel tuo caso potrebbe essere "disse con voce soffocata/soffocando la voce" (ma anche 'soffocando la rabbia' forse renderebbe l'idea).


----------



## marco.cur

Sibilare va benissimo.


----------



## Necsus

marco.cur said:


> Sibilare va benissimo.


Be', il Treccani non è proprio dello stesso avviso:

*sibilare* v. intr. [dal lat. _sibilare_, der. di _sib__ĭ__lus_ «sibilo»] (_io sìbilo_, ecc.; aus. _avere_). – Emettere, produrre un sibilo, riferito soprattutto a serpenti, a frecce e proiettili, a uno scudiscio, al vento, al fuoco che arde con fiamma alta. In usi fig., poet., *mormorare sommessamente, come un soffio appena avvertibile*.

Tra gli altri vocabolari l'unico che prevede un significato che potrebbe adattarsi è il Gabrielli, ma solo nel caso di costruzione transitiva (con complemento oggetto):
B v. tr. Dire a denti stretti, in un sibilo: _gli sibilò un insulto._


----------



## marco.cur

Necsus said:


> ...riferito soprattutto a serpenti, a frecce e proiettili, a uno scudiscio, ...


Direi che si adatta bene al caso nostro.


----------



## Necsus

Ah... allora forse devo aver frainteso, avevo capito che nel caso in questione si trattava di parole pronunciate da una donna.


----------



## marco.cur

Necsus said:


> Ah... allora forse devo aver frainteso, avevo capito che nel caso in questione si trattava di parole pronunciate da una donna.


... che in questo caso lancia veleno come una vipera.

Comunque, scherzi a parte, si sente spesso, per indicare il pronunciare di parole a bassa voce e destinate a far male.


----------



## Necsus

Può darsi, ma non per non farsi sentire quando si litiga, come illustrato da Dulcinea. Del resto una qualche ragione ci sarà se fin qui non è stato ritenuto il verbo più adatto.

A proposito, belnita: "qui il verbo sibilare non *glielo *vedo granché bene"?


----------



## esclat

Che ne dite di "ringhiare sottovoce"?


----------



## Dulcinea

esclat said:


> Che ne dite di "ringhiare sottovoce"?



Ciao, alla fine ho pensato anche io al verbo "ringhiare", magari inserito in una locuzione. Una cosa del genere:

"Ti ho detto che non lo so!" ringhiò Maria, sforzandosi/cercando di tenere bassa la voce. 

Che ne dite?


----------



## Necsus

E perché non "ringhiò Maria, soffocando la voce/con voce soffocata"? Be', vedi tu.


----------



## Dulcinea

Grazie, troverò qualcosa sempre in quella direzione.


----------



## Voce

Io credo che "ringhiare" sia il termine giusto (personalmente non aggiungerei neanche "con voce soffocata").
Ecco la definizione del Treccani:


> *Ringhiare*
> *ringhiare* (pop. tosc. *rignare*) v. intr. [lat. _*ringulare_, der. del lat. class. _ringi_ «ringhiare, digrignare i denti»] (_io rìnghio_, _tu ringhi_, ecc.; aus. _avere_). –
> *1.* Mandare, digrignando i denti, un brontolio irritato e minaccioso; si dice dei cani, e, più raram., di altri animali: _un grosso mastino si mise a r_. _appena ci vide_; detto di elementi naturali (mare, vento e sim.), emettere un brontolio cupo, mugghiare: _l’ondata ringhiava compressa_,_ scaraventando secchiate di tempesta oltre i macigni_ (Erri De Luca).
> 
> *2.* *fig. Parlare a denti stretti e con tono rabbioso e ostile*: _Stavvi Minòs orribilmente_, _e ringhia_ (Dante); _non volle ascoltare spiegazioni e ringhiò: «Uscite di qui!»_


----------



## Necsus

Eh, ma... e l'informazione secondo cui cercano di non farsi sentire? _Ringhiare _da solo non la contiene davvero, anzi... 


> 2. fig. Parlare a denti stretti e con tono rabbioso e ostile: _Stavvi Minòs orribilmente_, _e ringhia_ (Dante); _non volle ascoltare spiegazioni e ringhiò: «Uscite di qui!»_


----------



## pizzi

Che ne dici di arrocare, che ha in sé il diventar fioco e il gridare?

http://www.lessicografia.it/Controller?lemma=ARROCARE


----------



## Dulcinea

Non conoscevo questo verbo, grazie. Però non è appropriato in un romanzo di ambientazione metropolitana contemporanea, temo.


----------



## pizzi

Penso anch'io! 

Comunque, di recente ho trovato *cuccare *in un testo piuttosto stagionato, e ho appreso così che è un verbo con una sua storia... quindi, mai dire mai!


----------



## Voce

Scusate se riapro questa discussione, ma ho appena letto in un romanzo di Giorgio Scerbanenco (La bambola cieca, del 1941) la seguente espressione:
"Appena vide Jelling gli si precipitò quasi incontro e, *a bassa voce, ma ringhiando*, gli disse..."


----------



## Dulcinea

Ecco, vedi, grazie... è sicuramente un'ottima alternativa. 

Anche se in fondo penso che l'espressione più diretta e comprensibile sia proprio "parlando a voce bassa ma con tono rabbioso".


----------



## Cosimo Piovasco

anche parlare tra i denti, ringhiare (sommessamente).


----------



## pizzi

Che ne dite di _rugliare_ ? http://www.treccani.it/vocabolario/rugliare/


----------

